# Achat Apple Watch V1 ou attente ?



## iPoriel (14 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui car je fais face à un dilemme (de riche vous allez me dire!).
J'ai toujours eu envie d'avoir cette Apple Watch, qui je trouve pour une V1 est plutôt au top par rapport à un iPhone V1 ou iPad V1. 

Je n'avais pas les sous, maintenant je l'ai ai. J'ai toujours voulu l'Apple Watch en 42mm avec le bracelet en cuir boucle classique Marron. Essayé en Store et sublime ! 
Seulement voilà, nous sommes à 1 mois demi de la Keynote WWDC16 et les rumeurs se font de plus en plus proches... Je ne ne pensais à une sortie à ce moment mais quand on y pense : cela fait 1 an que la Watch sera sortie, ensuite pour le 7 il aura toute ca place à la Keynote de Septembre et ne cannibalisera pas l'AW V2. Après, on en sait rien ! 

Bref, tout cela pour dire que je me voit mal claqué 799€ à 1 mois de la keynote, ou même 699 si je me décide à prendre une sans le bracelet que je souhaite (A prêt tout, des bracelets tiers feront l'affaire!)
J'ai sur LeBonCoin, des Apple Watch en Acier entre 300 et 400€. 
Ca devient intéressant je trouve. 

Dans tout les cas j'aurais toujours ma Tissot sur l'autre poignet. 

Je me dit en plus que comme je suis moniteur de voile l'été autant dire que mon Apple Watch INOX n'ira pas sur l'eau avec moi !!  Elle ne servira donc pas de l'été.

Vous en pensez quoi ? v1 pas chère maintenant ? Attendre la WWDC pour une v2 ou V1 si la V2 ne sort pas ? 

Merci d'avance ! 

Bye


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2016)

Je pense qu'elle sortira avec l'iPhone 7, comme ça a été le cas avec la premiere et l'iPhone 6


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Je pense qu'elle sortira avec l'iPhone 7, comme ça a été le cas avec la premiere et l'iPhone 6



Digitimes rapporte que les différents fournisseurs pour les composants internes se préparent dès maintenant, plusieurs ont déjà reçu des commandes de la part d’Apple


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2016)

Si je ne me trompe pas, les dernières rumeurs quant à une nouvelle version de l'Apple Watch font état d'une forme identique mais de composants internes améliorés (_citius altius fortius_).
Par ailleurs, l'une des critiques négatives sur la V1 portait sur sa (relative) mollesse, des performances un peu faibles.
Ajoutons que le dessin (la forme) de la V1 te plaît et que tu as l'argent à disposition.

La conclusion que j'en tire est que tu pourrais attendre la V2 : même forme, plus puissante et tu as les pistoles pour l'acheter.


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Digitimes rapporte que les différents fournisseurs pour les composants internes se préparent dès maintenant, plusieurs ont déjà reçu des commandes de la part d’Apple


Oui enfin les rumeurs, et si les commandes sont passé que maintenant ça fait un peu tard pour la WWDC


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui enfin les rumeurs, et si les commandes sont passé que maintenant ça fait un peu tard pour la WWDC


Je lis sur beaucoup de topics que  la production en masse se ferait en juin ou courant de l’été pour une disponibilité à la rentrée.


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je lis sur beaucoup de topics que  la production en masse se ferait en juin ou courant de l’été pour une disponibilité à la rentrée.


Et puis sortir la Watch avec la watchOS 3.0 ça me semble plus logique aussi


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

Nous allons vite être fixé


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

Je pense aussi que la sortie en juin est peu probable... Trop proche de la dernière mise à jour, qui a eu lieu mi mars, quand même. Et puis quand on regarde les grandes dates de la watch, c'est réglé comme une horloge suisse... 09/14 = présentation > 03/15 = lancement > 09/15 = premier refresh de la gamme > 03/16 = deuxième refresh de la gamme. La logique voudrait que le prochain évènement soit bien en septembre 2016. Apple peut changer de rythme en cours de route, d'autant que celui des iPad et des iPhone vient d'être contrarié, mais bon, ça ne me semble pas probable. 

Ensuite, la V1 me semble assez imparfaite pour qu'il soit plus prudent d'attendre la prochaine. Rien que les lenteurs à l'usage gâchent énormément l'expérience, et la V2 devrait faire du bien à ce niveau. Si on ajoute quelques nouveautés que la V2 pourrait avoir, attendre est certainement le meilleur choix.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2016)

Je penserais plus a une sortie en septembre 2016


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Avril 2016)

La question est surtout: besoin ou pas... Si tu as besoin achete, sinon non...  La v1 ne tombera pas en poussière à la commercialisation de la v2...


----------



## philippe restoux (9 Juin 2016)

Merci pour le conseil !!


----------



## CounterSpy_p (28 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Je me permets de faire remonter un peu le fil. Je suis moi même, aussi, intéressé par l'achat d'une Apple Watch 
Vu qu'on est en arrivé à l'été, ce serait un peu dommage d'investir maintenant, autant attendre !
Je me pose néanmoins une petite question. Je possède l'iPhone 5c, compatible pour le moment, pas de soucis là dessus.
Mais avec la V2 ?? J'ai grand peur que ce ne soit plus le cas ..
Après, je me dis qu'il est compatible avec iOS 10 et watchOS 3 alors pourquoi le 5c serait laissé sur le carreaux ? D'autant qu'il n'est plus commercialisé depuis seulement septembre 2015. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## fousfous (28 Juin 2016)

CounterSpy_p a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde !
> 
> Je me permets de faire remonter un peu le fil. Je suis moi même, aussi, intéressé par l'achat d'une Apple Watch
> Vu qu'on est en arrivé à l'été, ce serait un peu dommage d'investir maintenant, autant attendre !
> ...


Je pense qu'elle sera évidement compatible avec le 5C, surtout que tu auras la nouvelle version de l'app Apple Watch avec iOS 10


----------



## CounterSpy_p (28 Juin 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Je pense qu'elle sera évidement compatible avec le 5C, surtout que tu auras la nouvelle version de l'app Apple Watch avec iOS 10


Ah, c'est rassurant, on partage le même point de vue ! Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Vanton (28 Juin 2016)

Qu'est ce qui empêchait le 4S d'être compatible avec la watch déjà ? C'est une histoire de wifi non ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui empêchait le 4S d'être compatible avec la watch déjà ? C'est une histoire de wifi non ?


On en sait rien, mais je pense que la puissance pour gérer la watch en arrière plan sans détruire totalement l'autonomie est plus en cause


----------



## CounterSpy_p (29 Juin 2016)

Je dirais pareil, problème de puissance. D'autant plus que l'iPhone 4s était équipé du Bluetooth 4.0, comme ses successeurs, bien qu'on soit au 4.2 maintenant. Le mystère reste entier ^^


----------



## Vanton (29 Juin 2016)

Est pas lié au wifi... ? Le 4S ne supporte que la bande 2.4Ghz alors que ses successeurs supportent les bandes 2.4 et 5Ghz. 

Comme la connexion entre la montre et le tel peut se faire en wifi direct...


----------



## kitetrip (4 Juillet 2016)

Hello,
Je débarque car je vois actuellement l'Apple Watch Acier à 500€ en solde (Boulanger).
Etant donné que j'héistais fortement, est-ce raisonnable de l'acheter maintenant ?
Sachant qu'il y aura peut être une surprise en septembre ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Vanton (4 Juillet 2016)

Laisse passer la promo...  [emoji6] 

La V1 est loin d'être assez parfaite pour qu'on ne puisse pas s'en passer 2/3mois...


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2016)

J'attendrais la V2, et pas les premières séries de cette V2 (le temps que les chaînes de montage soient au point).


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juillet 2016)

Bon finalement j'ai craqué pour une occasion (avec facture) ! Une Apple Watch acier 38mm avec boucle classique noir... Je suis très satisfait, elle est simplement magnifique !
Je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat et même s'il y a une V2 + rapide je n'en verrai pas l'utilité... En une semaine je ne suis presque jamais servi des apps ; mon utilisation se limite à coup d'oeil Ratp pour mon bus (plus agréable que le métro dans paris) et des notifications.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (18 Juillet 2016)

Chanceux  de toute manière, c'est ton usage final qui compte, ta montre ne ralentira pas ou ne se mettra pas à déconner dès que la nouvelle version sortira 
Moi j'attends de voir Septembre, si une nouvelle version sort déjà. A voir si les nouveautés sont intéressantes, sinon je profiterai de la baisse de prix de la V1 en neuf, affaire à suivre  j'ai souvent fait comme ça pour l'iPhone et je n'ai jamais été déçu.


----------

